

Log4PHP 2.0.0 Released - abraham
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/logging-log4php-user/200912.mbox/ded132f10912132207k18acb372t9ae6def71e1a0db1@mail.gmail.com

======
abraham
The proper link: [http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/logging-log4php-
use...](http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/logging-log4php-
user/200912.mbox/<ded132f10912132207k18acb372t9ae6def71e1a0db1@mail.gmail.com>);

------
aaroneous
Here's a link to the project: <http://incubator.apache.org/log4php/>

------
ihumanable
The link 404s

